# Logo verschönern



## NewStyler (4. September 2004)

Hallo wieder einmal,
ich habe hier das Logo
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Ich finde es ein bisschen langweilig, deshalb wollte ich mal fragen wie man es ein bisschen verschönern kann?
mfg Stefan


----------



## Bratenspritze (4. September 2004)

Also zuerst mal gefällt mir die Anordnung nich so ganz, entweder würd ich das "chat 24" mittig unter das "City" Schreiben oder Das "City" ein bisschen breiter oooder die 24 in den BG hinter das "city Chat" setzen (auch das die kreise im Hintergrund nicht mittig hinter der Schrift liegen is nich ganz so prickelnd). Was mir noch nich gefällt ist der feine schwarze Rahmen um die Schrift.
Ansonsten spiel halt mal ein bisschen rum ... deiner Kreativität sind ( hoffentlich  ) keine Grenzen gesetzt.


----------



## picrasso (5. September 2004)

Hm, ich schließ mich der Bratenspitze an:
zentrieren wäre erst mal ne gute Wahl.

Dann würd ich die 24 nicht in den BG,
sondern in den VG stellen, also mittig davorklatschen.
Das knallt noch mal stärker, vielleicht noch einen
Comic-artigen Effekt um die 24, so was "platsch"-mäßiges.
Das unterstreicht die 24-Stunden Aussage
und macht das Ganze lebhafter.

Insgesamt ist es ja ein sehr knalliges Logo.
Da könnte man vielleicht auch die Kreise
noch etwas psychedelischer machen -
einfach noch ein paar dazu rein,
solang die Lesbarkeit nicht drunter leidet.
Das setzt das Wortgeschwalle passend ins Bild 

Ansonsten find ich das schon ganz gut.
Schriftwahl und Farben find ich ganz passend.
Nur dieses "Lila" - brrrr, willst du das wirklich?


----------

